
Ask HN: Can I build an ElectronJS app on top of WhatsApp? - needlessspring
I&#x27;m looking to build an ElectronJS app with following features on top of Web.Whatsapp.com :<p>1. Password lock feature on web whatsapp.
2. Auto-replies to incoming messages, when busy.
3. Festival Greeting messages to upcoming events.
4. Hide any notifications on Web.Whatsapp when busy.<p>It&#x27;ll be an ElectronJS based wrapper service around web whatsapp.<p>But, my query is:<p>2 of my old clients have requested us to develop something like this. So it&#x27;s a commercial&#x2F;paid sale of service on top of whatsapp web.<p>We&#x27;ll NOT use WhatsApp name or logo anywhere in ElectronJS app. And put a clear disclaimer of not being associated with Whatsapp or Facebook in any way.<p>Will it violet T&amp;C of whatsapp&#x2F;facebook? Will it be illegal in any way in USA or other countries? To build something on top of Whatsapp web.<p>Please advise in legal terms.
======
ezekg
Talk to a lawyer if you want legal advice, not HN.

~~~
needlessspring
Most laywer will not understand ElectronJS logic. I'm just looking for a
simple advise and not some in-depth legal case.

So hopefully someone at HN will help out

~~~
ezekg
Okay, but your post literally says "please advise in _legal terms_."

